# 1966 gto



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey Guys...... Below is an advertising commercial for the 1966 GTO. Pay close attention to this and see if you notice something unusual about it. There is, see if you can find it


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Green sidelamp turn signals?....:confused


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

That car has 8 lug wheels on it. Also the lights in the grill look like Grand Prix ones.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

reclining bucket seats also


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

8 Lug wheels...hard to tell the video is a little cloudy. Also the announcer is a robot, he has a power cord sticking out of his butt....:rofl:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

8 lug wheels is the big oops here. They look good, though. As well as the mention that '66 is the first year with an all synchro 4 speed. ALL GTO's with 4 speed had all gear synchros. The headrest/reclining passenger seat is correct, I've seen them in real life. Not common, but they're out there. Did not notice the green turn signals....but then, I'm not as sharp as I was when I was a member of "The Younger Set"!!!! Eric, the announcer is not a ROBOT, he's L7.....a real four corner _square_!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> 8 Lug wheels...hard to tell the video is a little cloudy. Also the announcer is a robot, he has a power cord sticking out of his butt....:rofl:


LOL I thought the same thing.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Yep ... The 8 Lugged wheels.... They were to be an option but to my understanding was too $$$... The reproduction wheels never made it to market.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

"Here's some news that'll flip ya!" Amazing. And now we'll let "Nancy" do a couple laps around the Bristol roadcourse and really wring her out. :rofl: I'm sure that was how it continued.  

Now we have J Lo doing the splits on the hood of the Fiat 500.

Jennifer Lopez - Fiat Commercial (Papi trailer) - YouTube

We've come a long way baby!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The seat backs look like the ones in my 70, way later, cool option. The younger crowd is going to dig the rally gauges. I didn't see 8 lugs, but love the look of them on the GPs, those are cool. That car had rally's with center caps, 8 lugs you can see the drum, which probably looked like hell after a winter in the salt.


----------

